# Simulcast with 9v/24v ext. switch



## Reno315 (Mar 27, 2020)

New item by mike malowski
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				









						0 new items by mike malowski
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Spdt on/on switch:
Lug 1 -----> pad#2 of R13
Lug 2 -----> anode pad of diode 1
Lug 3 -----> anode of diode 1

Switches between 9v and 25v

You can instead patch into:
Diode 2  to switch between 13v and 25 v
Diode 3 to switch between 19v and 25v

I am not knowledgeable enough yet on the subject matter to say if I am damaging anything long term to the circuit with these patches.
I am new to pedal building, and do not have the experience and knowledge of many others who post here, but it sounds fantastic and is a convenient way to expand the pedal's sonic capabilities.
Cheers! ?


----------

